# dog pen smells



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

The area has been a dog pen for 12 years. Even after I scrape up the winter mess it is still smelling bad. Is there any thing I can do about it. When the wind blows it just about chases me out of the back yard. Which is where my garden is, of course.:yuck:


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

What is the flooring/ground surface - gravel, cement, dirt, etc?

I use KOE (kennel odor eliminator), it works well for our indoor kennel set up - on concrete. Scrape poop, spray pee spots and place where poop was with water from hose, then use a stiff bristled broom to rub KOE into the spots, let sit, then squeegee dry. Works well, even on untreated concrete.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I guess I should have said, it is just dirt.
Not a kennel, just a out door pen.
I have thought about removing some of the soil, but that would be alot of work.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a small yard and four large dogs. In the spring each year I get some smell from dog "leftovers" that have overwintered. I sprinkle Sweet PDZ granules...mushers also use them in their dogyards...in the yard and it gets rid of the odor AND helps the grass grow. Usually, I water the yard after using the Sweet PDZ to help it get to work.

Mon


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

I use Sweet PDZ on the duck run, which stinks worse than any dog run I have ever had.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

there's no lawn, there never was much of one anyway, because it is in the shade, but the dogs ruined what was left of it years ago.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

You can use it on dirt or on bedding too. We use it with the chickens and they don't try and eat it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would sprinkle baking soda on the whole thing then cover it with new bedding.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Can you move it? If it is possible to move the pen, I'd move it to a place where it will get some shade, or use a shade cover. This will allow the urea, etc., in the present area to break down and air out.

Being in the shade, your present location probably doesn't dry out.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm intrigued - what is Sweet PDZ? Sounds like something I shouldn't have been living without all these years!!
Moving the run is a good option if you have another location to put it. Ours are bad about digging so it stays put. Maybe this PDZ is the answer!


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I would put some absorbent bedding down to reduce the concentration of odour.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, here's info:
http://www.sweetpdz.com/other-uses.html

You can email the company and they will email back and let you know where you can find it. I buy the smaller granules bags and it lasts a couple years.

Mon


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

no way I can move it, the rest of the yard is either sheds or garden.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

A friend had good luck with vinegar for a similar situation. Odoban works well too, you can get that at Home Depot now. They have the sweetpdz at Tractor Supply in Indiana.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

What really helped get rid off kennel odor for my Mal mixes? I cut out all soy. You'd be amazed what a difference it made. Lots less "doggy" odor on them, too. Costs a little more than the cheap stuff, but less than some name brands. I found mine at the local feed store. Takes a few months for the odor to die off, but once it did, my back yard became a place I could be again


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

My dogs eat raw meat and home made doggy soup. The soup is made from home grown veggies and meat scraps from a butcher.
So no soy.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

How about laying down some limestone for drainage? It can be hosed down then sprayed with vinegar to sanitize.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

NorCalChicks said:


> I'm intrigued - what is Sweet PDZ? Sounds like something I shouldn't have been living without all these years!!
> Moving the run is a good option if you have another location to put it. Ours are bad about digging so it stays put. Maybe this PDZ is the answer!


As a skeptic whenever someone stands to make $, I decided to look up "zeolites" to see what they are apart from what the "Sweet PDZ" website says. Sounds like they really are used across a number of industries to deal with ammonia. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeolite


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Sweet PDZ is a good option....but it is only a temporary fix. My suggestion is to go ahead and use the PDZ but then start trucking in river rock (its a little larger than pea gravel, but still smooth and stays put better). If you have diggers before laying down the gravel, lay down wire mesh- the cheapest option is garden fence off CL....someone is always selling a roll or 3 of that around here. If you have a large area (over 40 by 40 ft) then it probably would not be economical to lay down wire mesh in the entire area....just do the fence line. If you have a pick up truck, river rock can be bought pretty inexpensively by the pickup load (my current chevy silverado 4x4 and even our old silverado 1500 hauled about 2 ton a load with no problems and I pay under $20 a truckload). Call around...prices vary by company. You can look up online calculators on google to figure how many tons you would need for your area. I only had it trucked in one time for an exercise yard that was 80 by 80...and I never did it again. They tore up the neighbors property when they got stuck (after I told them if it rained within 2 days before not to come that day). I had to rent equipment to move all the gravel from where they dumped it. The next year I redesigned my runs so I could back a pick up truck right up to them. Now all I do is open the exercise area gate and back in, shovel the gravel from the back of the truck into a run and go get another load. My only issue is trying to get it done between rain or snow so I don't leave ruts.


----------

